

Pomegranate: storing billions and billions of tiny little files - chuhnk
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/30/pomegranate-storing-billions-and-billions-of-tiny-little-fil.html

======
SlyShy
I encourage anyone curious to take a look at the data they generated.
<http://github.com/macan/Pomegranate/wiki/Experiment> I'd love it some other
people were to give it ago, and see if they can replicate the results. I'm
still setting it up.

------
arethuza
They may be planning to add this - but what would be very nice would be to
have the same data accessible through both "traditonal" file system APIs but
also allow NoSQL style access to the associated metadata.

If you could then plug in your own indexing and search engine in at the file
system level and have it accessible through the same API then that would be
particularly awesome.

~~~
anamax
Any reason to prefer NoSql to full relational?

If not, what's the difference between your request and WinFS aka longhorn
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinFS> .

~~~
arethuza
Not really - just that I'm in the middle of doing something with CouchDB on
the server side and my own lightweight MapReduce engine sitting on top of the
in-browser SQLite database in Safari (for the iPhone/iPad). So everything
looks document oriented to me at the moment!

------
carson
This project seems interesting but the github repo seems to be missing the
kernel part. That or the documentation and blog post are incorrect. Hopefully
someone will be able to provide a little more information about using it so
others can test it.

~~~
canma
The kernel module is under optimizing, we may provide it in a few weeks.
Thanks!

------
maukdaddy
Not to get too fluffy, but 'pomegranate' is perfect name. Creative and yet
apropos.

------
Rickasaurus
I thought this said flies at first and it grossed me out pretty bad.

~~~
toddh
It's funny you say that because when I fist published the article I froze in
horror because I thought it read "Flies" instead of "Files." Strangely I still
read it that way...Crap I just did again when rereading this post...

------
jrockway
Sounds like Redis.

